# 65 emersed!



## default (May 28, 2011)

so I decided to keep my 65 and turned it into something low maintenance.
I had had a few species of plants left over from me dismantling my tanks, so I planted what I could in there. Alittle DIY and a few extra equipments I had.
feel free to let me know what you guys think 

Tank:
65 gallon

Lights:
aquaticlife 2x 39w (geissemenn rosette&midday)

Substrate:
hydroton base with fluorite top

Extras:
Tetra internal (waterfall)
MistKing

Plant list:
Anubias nana
Anubias broadleaf
Anubias petite
Anubias hastifolia
Anubias coffeefolia

Java fern
Bolbitis heudelotii
Bolbitis heteroclita cuspidate

Glossostigma elatinoides
Micranthemum umbrosum "monte carlo"
Dwarf hairgrass
Utricularia graminifolia
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Micro chainsword
Staurogynes repens
pogostemon helferi

Cryptocoryne green
Cryptocoryne brown

Bacopa carolinina
Rotala mini butterfly
Rotala Vietnam
Ammania multifolia
Alternanthera reineckii
Echinodorus versuvius
Hygrophila pinnatifida

Mini pellia
Spiky moss
Taiwan moss
Fissidens fontanus

FTS


angled close up


close up of some anubias: broadleaf, coffeefolia, hastifolia, nana


right side, foregrounds, crypts, micro swords, ferns, and stems.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks really good so far, I have an emersed tub and it's awesome. I would suggest next time using silica sand or maybe some ADA soil if you have that available to do the top dressing of your pots, those plants are going to have a harder time sending runners with the sharp edges of fluorite. 

Also, have you planned out how you're going to do water changes yet?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Looks really good so far, I have an emersed tub and it's awesome. I would suggest next time using silica sand or maybe some ADA soil if you have that available to do the top dressing of your pots, those plants are going to have a harder time sending runners with the sharp edges of fluorite.
> 
> Also, have you planned out how you're going to do water changes yet?


Thanks, this is my third emersed setup - and all but this one had aquasoil. I had used fluorite laying around and I like how clean it looks, besides this tanks focus is Anubias so runners don't concern me. However when I decide to grow UG or tonina I will most likely used my extra ADA.

Regarding water changes, I made it quite easy, just remove a section of the pots and than python drain it. There's only about 2.5" of water and the only time I'd be changing it is when my mister raises it that level to 2.75-3", which would take weeks-months.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

update! added and moved things around. some plants growing well, some seem dormant. started adding houseplant ferts and spraying plants with pretty strong concentration of the old tropica ferts!

FTS


Right side


Middle


Left side


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

sweet man, I have a similar setup in a tub, Im using rockwoal in 2 inch pots. Got hc , steurogyn and dhg as of now. Its pretty fun. Your plants look great so far. What are you using for ferts? dry ferts?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> sweet man, I have a similar setup in a tub, Im using rockwoal in 2 inch pots. Got hc , steurogyn and dhg as of now. Its pretty fun. Your plants look great so far. What are you using for ferts? dry ferts?


Thanks man, I'm using liquid houseplant ferts and food spikes at the moment, so far so good.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

update!
added a few more species. the fastest growing plants are still anubias, ferns, and moss. my humidity is so high that new growth come out immersed  so slower growth, but works in my favor as they grow more compact and no acclimation if moved into a submerged tank 
all plants have huge root systems now as well!

FTS


new leaves sprouting everywhere


glossos growing nice and small with lotsa roots


crypts spiraling out leaves, they just get so long


filtering the water through peat, and made a live filter cover to minimize algae within the filter, spiky moss.


----------



## scrogathon (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking good. The glosso looks to be half emmersed growth half immersed. Like you said they should acclimate alot better.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

scrogathon said:


> Looking good. The glosso looks to be half emmersed growth half immersed. Like you said they should acclimate alot better.


Thanks again! They look awesome like this 
I've also added a few plants from this tank to a couple of others and they started growing almost instantly with no need to acclimatize!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently got a mistking pump like the one you have, wow what an awesome piece of equipment. Anywho, I'm just wondering how you have yours scheduled? How often do you mist and for how long?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I recently got a mistking pump like the one you have, wow what an awesome piece of equipment. Anywho, I'm just wondering how you have yours scheduled? How often do you mist and for how long?


Best piece of equipment I've purchased, have had mine for years now with no problems.
The routine should be based on your plants and your setup, I have other equipment keeping my humidity very high so my schedule is 4 times a day at 10-15 second sprays.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Update! Here is a "chrome" filtered FTS!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

default said:


> Update! Here is a "chrome" filtered FTS!


That looks awesome man! Where did you get your square pots & what size are they?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> That looks awesome man! Where did you get your square pots & what size are they?


thanks! the pots are 4" and they are available at almost any hydroponic shop.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't believe I missed this journal. It's great to see some emmersed growth! Perhaps a riparium should be next on your list of projects?


----------

